
FDA moves forward with health software precertification pilot program - newman8r
https://www.fda.gov/NewsEvents/Newsroom/PressAnnouncements/ucm577480.htm
======
newman8r
Participants selected include:

    
    
        Apple, Cupertino, California
        Fitbit, San Francisco, California
        Johnson & Johnson, New Brunswick, New Jersey
        Pear Therapeutics, Boston, Massachusetts
        Phosphorus, New York, New York
        Roche, Basel, Switzerland
        Samsung, Seoul, South Korea
        Tidepool, Palo Alto, California
        Verily, Mountain View, California

